# Miss Rain is a naughty girl..........



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I wanted to take pictures of Rain today.....the little black top that goes with this tutu was too small, the company sent the wrong size and I had to use her pink one. Then I got her dressed and she layed down with her little head on her paws and that is where she stayed. I pulled her up and down she went...I took treats and toys and tried to make her come to life!!! LOL!! My baby is a little pistol!!! She's cute.....sorry about the pink top but here is the results:

Miss Rain

No Mommy, I don't want my picture taken....do you understand??
[attachment=62301ianne_1.jpg]

I really think I should take a nap now, please!!!!!









UPDATE: I received this email from the website that made Rain's little tutu......................

We wanted to share our excitement. The producer of The Wendy Williams Show contacted one of our retailers that offers our tutus. They ordered a tutu for a pet fashion show that was taped today and will be aired tomorrow, March the 2nd. A Bulldog will model our tutu. We just wanted to share our excitement. 

Best regards,
Beverly
www.makeatailwag.com
www.tutusandpettiskirts.com


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL she's so sweet, beautiful outfit .....they can be stubborn can't they??


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Dianne, I just love your Rain!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

You turned me on to tutu's!! That one is so adorable on your little Rain!! It's not Rain's fault, though....Tutu's really do seem to make the pups especially uncooperative...

Just look at that gorgeous little face. She's saying "I'm your princess and I don't have to get up if I don't want to!!"


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Rain is not naughty, Dianne. She just knows what she likes most ... to feel comfy and cozy.  

She looks beautiful in her top and tutu ... even though she prefers to pose in a more restful position. :wub: :wub: :wub: She looks adorable, period. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww she is TUTU CUTE Dianne!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: What company is the tutu from?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh noooooooooo!!! The dreaded flopsies!!!!  That's what I call it when Cosy does that. :blink: 
Rain looks darling anyway and the tutu is magnificent. :heart:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh you don't post nearly enough pics of this little girl!! she is sooooo darling!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 27 2010, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891026


> Awwwwww she is TUTU CUTE Dianne!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: What company is the tutu from?[/B]


Brianna.........Rain's Tutu came from www.makeatailwag.com

CeeCee's is coming from: www.bitchnewyork.com She does not have hers yet!! They both make them when you place your order.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

OHHHH, she's just so precious!!! :tender: 
i love seeing her pics! :wub: 
what a perfect little princess! :heart:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* Dianne, you KNOW how much I love your Rain. :tender: Oh to have a little girl who would let me put her in a top knot. rayer: She's sooooo precious. I just want to hold her, and squeeze her, and give her tons of kisses on the side of her wee neck. :smootch:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Rain is such a little doll! LOOK at that sweet face :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is so funny but I have decided I am going to stretch out this little black top that goes with the tutu. I have it on a teddy bear that is bigger than Rain and I hope it stretches it out so it will be more comfortable on her and also maybe she will be in a better mood when I retake her picture............

I am trying to take pics for a new siggy but Britt, it may take a while..........hee, hee!!!!

Are you like me and just hate to return something?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How can one dog get cuter with each picture???? Is it possible????? I don't know and at the rate of how many pictures you take....it's gonna take a long time to find out for sure!!! 

Dianne, please start taking more pictures of your girls. Really, you get to see them every day....it's just not fair....they are both gorgeous


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 27 2010, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891038


> *sigh* Dianne, you KNOW how much I love your Rain. :tender: Oh to have a little girl who would let me put her in a top knot. rayer: She's sooooo precious. I just want to hold her, and squeeze her, and give her tons of kisses on the side of her wee neck. :smootch:[/B]


Me too, me too, me too :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, stunning.
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Rain is all "girl"!! She's just incredibly dainty and beautiful! WOW!!! And I LOVE her tutu and matching bow! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

gosh i love little miss rain! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: she is stunning and looks just like a princess in the tutu!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, Rain is absolutely stunning! I love that little face :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

she's too adorable :wub: Lacy has several tutu harnesses and I love them..tutus are just so fun


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Rain is just gorgeous!!! You definitely don't post enough pictures. Really love the tutu - hope the bear stretches that top out so we can see more pics of Rain!

PS: I absolutely hate returning stuff. My intentions are good, but I have a box of things I should just donate to good will at this point.

Linda


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

her sweet face just takes my breath away ... love her! :wub: I wish you'd post more pix of both babies.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Dianne, I hope you're going to post CeeCee in her tutu when it arrives?!? Actually I wish you just posted non stop of your two girls! I cannot ever get enough of seeing their gorgeous little faces, whether they're cooperating or not!! I'm in love with both of them!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! she is so adorable!!
I love the tutu!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 28 2010, 05:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891111


> Dianne, I hope you're going to post CeeCee in her tutu when it arrives?!? Actually I wish you just posted non stop of your two girls! I cannot ever get enough of seeing their gorgeous little faces, whether they're cooperating or not!! I'm in love with both of them!!![/B]


Ahhhh Andrea, of course I will. I hope she will do better than Rain. I ordered them at the same time but from different companies. I love Bisou too.....I never get enough of her pictures!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Rain is a true little stunner. :wub: Her Tutu is gorgeous. Lola has started doing that to me too. Little scamps


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

okay YOU have got to take more pictures of that little ravishing beauty . . .whether she is uncooperative or not who cares . .we just want to see more . . she is sooo adorable in those 2 shots what more if she is in the mood . . . that black and pink tutu is to die for . .fit for a princess? and we know she is every inch one :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: 

can we have more pics please?


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww shes sooo cute! I love her little outfit, very sweet


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Diane little miss Rain has really come into her own in the last few months. She is stunning. You should show before and after photos of her. She has the sweetest face. I just love her! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok I am not a fan of Rain as in weather BUT boy oh boy am I a fan of Rain the maltese!!!!!!!!!

Dianne....I am with everyone else. Post more pics!!!! Such a stunning girl you have. I could just eat her to pieces!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ok she's naughty   soooo ship that naugthy girl my way  :yes: she's so pretty, :wub2: love her dress


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I love it! Rain is just adorable. Even if she doesn't want to take the picture  I love her tutu too!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Feb 28 2010, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891331


> ok she's naughty   soooo ship that naugthy girl my way  :yes: she's so pretty, :wub2: love her dress[/B]


Paula, you would have to break both my arms and my legs to get little Rainybutt away from me!!! Cute post, thanks!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 27 2010, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891012


> I wanted to take pictures of Rain today.....the little black top that goes with this tutu was too small, the company sent the wrong size and I had to use her pink one. Then I got her dressed and she layed down with her little head on her paws and that is where she stayed. I pulled her up and down she went...I took treats and toys and tried to make her come to life!!! LOL!! My baby is a little pistol!!! She's cute.....sorry about the pink top but here is the results:
> 
> Miss Rain
> 
> ...


I guess black just isn't her color, LOL!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiul girl.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is a little beauty...you really need to post more pictures of her.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is gorgeous with her little pouty face! :wub: And I love her outfit!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cute Tutu!! Gosh Rain is so pretty, you need to post her pics more often!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am bumping this up so you can see the UPDATE......


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*precious, what a little character. sooo cute.

lovely picture :wub: 

*


----------

